# Yaroomba A fiesty first. HOF?



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Giys, I fished Yaroomba by myself early this morning, I phoned Salti at 4am but he must have been in bed still. on the water after a false start by4.45 am. I had just thrown my first floater for an instant snapper hit in 5m of water, good weight, hurt on, bugger, bricked,bail over, watch braid......., starts to move again, bail over wind, there you are my little beauty.  I still hadn't had a chance to rig a second rod as I rebaited the floater, cast it out about 20m and flipped the bail as the water is only 5m deep, before I had even holstered the rod I was on again. A lot more weight and moving fast, I had a bit of hurt on with it being so shallow and just after I noticed a little bow wave as it started to tow me, ping, not happy Jan, who knows what that was?  
Anyway I moved wide after that, not a boat or bird in sight, paddled to the edge of the earth for nothing, turned around and as I was making my way back to the shoal where a few boats had appeared, my newish tld15 went off, as I turned to grab it the line went slack and [email protected] me :shock: if it wasn't a MAHI MAHI straight out of the water doing arials in my general direction about 40m behind me. Every time I wound enough line in to feel him, he would jump again, this happened 4 or 5 times on his way to the yak. He swam straight up, led him around a couple of times before the gaf went in. He was a handful because he was so green still, the fight had only begun less than 2 minutes earlier. Very happy to have a first and a hof entry as well. Sorry no vid of the MAHI mahi, battery was shagged by then.
Came off the water about 10.30. Very happy boy. 
some vid of launch and early fish to come.
See you at DI 

He went 94cm I will weigh him later before I clean him.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Unfrikken believable and a good One to tick another box mate good to see some more joining the club ,it's been lonely for a couple of humble fisho's I may have to raise my game at DI ........
D. T and you make a good couple ........


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys, looking forward to DI, we going up tomoz back Tuesday arv.

Fish went 3kg 
Here is a bit of vid.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

He's got the Midas touch.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic fish sprocket, kudos, there was also big mahi mahi caught this morning on the GC, i am sure the post is coming!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

You got away a little late, Dave. Is there a story there? Seas were flat at Noosa, even at Doggie Beach, but I enjoyed your vid of being knocked back to the beach.

It's great that you got a mahi mahi. I was just talking about them yesterday and thought that they might be a possibility this summer (but that's what I say every summer) and you go out and nail one. Paddling hard up here to try to find another. Look out!

A good read, mate. thanks.

Kev


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> You got away a little late, Dave. Is there a story there? Seas were flat at Noosa, even at Doggie Beach, but I enjoyed your vid of being knocked back to the beach.


No story there Kev, thats about as early as I have launched for ages, bloody waves were curling around each end of the bommie and meeting right in my path all different angles, I didn't hit that one straight and I was almost surfing it in? :lol:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

What an absolute bugger for you Sprocket - on the day you catch your PB mahi mahi - DennisT goes and out does you big time  
You must be both happy with your catch and dissapointed that another fisho got a bigger one on the same day to steal your thunder


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> What an absolute bugger for you Sprocket - on the day you catch your PB mahi mahi - DennisT goes and out does you big time
> You must be both happy with your catch and dissapointed that another fisho got a bigger one on the same day to steal your thunder


Yes Rhubarb, you are spot on!
I had been quietly celebrating at home with a few beers when I heard the news.
I am very happy for Dennis though that double couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke. Not sure about that Mo' though  And look at the color of the fish compared to mine in the photos  You see I had no friends on the water and my fish had morphed before I could get a snap.
It's probably Karma you know, I had been thinking how nice it was to land something bigger than that Latte' sipping legend Safa and was preparing some sledges for him and his Army, to fire off up at DI tomorrow. :lol:

Bring on the Battle for Teewah beach. Salti's Heros V Palmy Army.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top fish Dave. Youre on fire of late.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Dave.

Great fighting fish. You sure have been on form lately with some great species mate.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Love the surfing Dave, fast reactions there. I would have turned turtle in a instant. :lol:

Nothing wrong with your Mahi-Mahi either, plus some nice Snappers too boot.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice. Sunny coast is on at the moment.


----------

